# Congratulations!



## Cthulhu (Jan 9, 2005)

Congratulations to Aldon Asher, who earned his Full Instructor certification in Modern Arnis from Datu Shishir Inocalla on Saturday.  I went along to watch but at Datu's request was Al's partner for the application portions of his evaluation.  

It hurt.


Cthulhu


----------



## dubljay (Jan 9, 2005)

Congrats.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jan 9, 2005)

Very Well Done!

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 9, 2005)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Fightfan00 (Jan 9, 2005)

Congrads Pal this ones for you! :cheers:


----------



## Guro Harold (Jan 9, 2005)

Congratulations, Aldon!!! artyon:


----------



## Seigi (Jan 9, 2005)

WOW!

Congrats!!!!


----------



## MJS (Jan 9, 2005)

Congrats!!!! artyon: 

Mike


----------

